# GTO's near miami, FL



## 2005GTO (Jul 17, 2005)

i was thinking if there are any gto that are in or near miami. that we should have a meet like in hooters or somthing :cheers


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

quite a few on this thread,most meet at Tower shops on friday
http://ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31576&highlight=miami

Im in west palm,,there were 4 other goats at moroso last wed. more than I thought would be..


----------



## 2005GTO (Jul 17, 2005)

i was in tower shops this past friday and i was the only gto


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

I went not this last friday but the two before, one was rained out. Will be there next time. Fort Laud here


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

maybe they were all up here at the track?
:lol:


----------



## 2005GTO (Jul 17, 2005)

so you guys meet at the track most of the time.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

It was just a coincedence, It was my first time with the gto and there happened to en 4 other guys with gtos there. 2 other red ones,one silver one and one blue one.


----------



## The Crow (Mar 25, 2005)

*Miami Meet*

Hello from SPEED, STYLE & PERFORMANCE, Car Club of S. Florida
We are a group of young professionals looking for local car enthusiast who are interested in becoming a member of our young and growing car club. Currently our group has 20 members and range from the ages of 21 to 39. We have a variety of vehicles, including a Corvette ZO6, Mercedes C230 and a 2005 Mustang GT. All makes and models are welcomed, import or domestic. Our group meetings are held bi-monthly on Thursday's at 8:00pm at MAC Accessories on 7090 SW 44 Street in Miami, Florida . Meeting usually last for about an hour and then the group heads out to a local restaurant for food and drinks. 

On meeting nights it is an open forum, feel free to discuss any issue be it car related or not. Brainstorming of ideas and opinions on modification and group activities are discussed and planning for future garage meets to help with each other with projects are scheduled (air tools and lift are available for the clubs use). Our activities include attending local shows, which include the monthly Hot Roads show down in Homestead, Florida and the annual Kruisin Krome Car Show. We organize monthly cruises to Key Biscayne and Key Largo. We also hold club Dyno Days at Kelley Chevrolet and Track days at Moroso Motorsports Park. We hope you will consider our invitation and feel free to attend one of our meets to get a true feel of our group. Our next meeting will be held on Thursday, July 21st, 2005. You can also check out our temporary site at http://groups.msn.com/SPEEDSTYLEandPERFORMANCE

Feel free to contact me with any questions you may have. You can reach me at [email protected].

Sincerely,
Ruben Alvarez


----------



## jjw3477 (Jul 19, 2005)

friday at towers is always something to do but like 2005gto said i probably would rather have a large get together at hooters or another good resturant.


----------



## 2005GTO (Jul 17, 2005)

we can do a meeting here from gto forum. if everyone agrees on a day and a place.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

jjw3477 said:


> friday at towers is always something to do but like 2005gto said i probably would rather have a large get together at hooters or another good resturant.


Hooerts has good looking women however its far from a good restaurant 
We usually go to Quarterdecks after Towers on friday.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Sounds good bro


----------



## jjw3477 (Jul 19, 2005)

that sounds like a plan to me, how about next friday we all try to get together.


----------



## 2005GTO (Jul 17, 2005)

what time and where?


----------



## Foster'sguy (Jul 17, 2005)

Which Quarterdeck, the one in Davie or the one on Flamingo and Sunrise?


----------

